# How well do you know your horse??



## shelleyb (May 13, 2011)

Just posted this thread to spark some discussion im bored lol!!
Just wondering how well you all knew your horse - and how well your horses know you? Do they have any funny habbits? or cheeky personalities?

I love the relationship i have with my 15 year old mare who i have owned for 7 years... i love her little habits and cues that i pick up that other people cant...

Such as when shes tied up outside her stable if she dances a bit with her back legs... that means she wants to go in her stable for a wee... 

As soon as i approach her with hoof pick she picks up legs for me befor i ask in the same order.... Front Left, BL, FR, BR..

She always has a yawn when she sees the bridle...

She stretched her own legs forward when iv tightend her girth 

Evertime i tie her up she has to have a 2minute tug of war with the bailing twine befor i tie her or she will untie her rope...

If Im poo picking the field ill bring a spare scoop and shell just follow me around with it...

If shes in a mood and doesnt want to come i just approach her field companion.... garunteed shell come trotting over chase them off then and follow me to the gate...

When we go on our 'fun ride' she always jogs out of the yard because knows... (because i change her bit)...

After shes finished eating she will stand in her bucket lol...

We always have a 10minute 'grooming session' in the morning.. i just stand there and she positions herself where she wants me to itch...

Her favourite itchy spots are her belly button and her hocks...

Shes like my best friend  would love to her about your horses and ponies... and post pictures too....


----------



## Barrel Baby (May 16, 2011)

Thats sooo cute!!!! haha ive never seen a horse do that kindof thing!!


----------



## Barrel Baby (May 16, 2011)

lol mines at the bottom


----------



## Gallop On (May 1, 2011)

Me and my gelding have a great relationship  When I go outside in the afternoon I tie him up and bring all his brushes out, set them down then, I will sometimes go into the house and come out with a peppermint. So whenever I go inside and then back out when he is tied up I am ALWAYS greeted with a nicker 

I know that when I put a trotting poll down that I better beware, he isnt going to trot over it but hes going to jump 5 feet in the air to get over it... (It gets scary sometimes xD) 

I know that if I scratch him on a certain stop he will look at me and nicker.

I know that whenever I try to get him into a canter the first time that ride tat he will try to unsuccessfully buck. (Bad, bad habit but he is very green broke)

I am the only one who can pick up his feet without him having a cow.

Hes the best horse ever  Rescued as a ugly little brown horse and turned into the shiniest most beautiful red horse I have EVER seen 

(I am not asking for critique on his jumping)


----------



## Barrel Baby (May 16, 2011)

lol ive had angel for about 2 years! one of my fav things about her is that:

whenever i go around her food bucket at all she goes "BABABABABABABA" 

When ever i go to the pasture she great me at the gate

when ever we are about to go inside from the pasture, she uses the restroom lol 

and whenever I get ready to leave the barn and shut off the light she watches me to i close the door!

OMG i loveeeee your horse! thats sooo cute, ive never seen or heard of a horse doing those things!


----------



## shelleyb (May 13, 2011)

He is beautiful.... lovely colour! xx


----------



## Barrel Baby (May 16, 2011)

gallop on said:


> me and my gelding have a great relationship  When i go outside in the afternoon i tie him up and bring all his brushes out, set them down then, i will sometimes go into the house and come out with a peppermint. So whenever i go inside and then back out when he is tied up i am always greeted with a nicker
> 
> I know that when i put a trotting poll down that i better beware, he isnt going to trot over it but hes going to jump 5 feet in the air to get over it... (it gets scary sometimes xd)
> 
> ...


 



heeeeessss soooo preetyyyyy :d


----------



## shelleyb (May 13, 2011)

Your mare is cute too.... Love the name (My sister has a mare called angel) i love the whole 'watching you leave' thing... 

And thank you  i wouldnt let her fool you tho she is ***** to other horses so can only be turned out with 1 other mare! I think she thinks shes a person lol...


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

Great thread shelleyb! What a cutie of a mare you have! 

I have good working relationships with all 11 of mine, but have 2 heart horses.

The first is our oldest stallion, Hondo. He is 29 this year & I am 31. He was born here on our family farm so we have had a lot of years to develop a true bond. I have been riding him since he was a 4 yr old & I was 6. He has always acted more gelding than stud  Let's see...here's a few of his quirks
-It doesn't matter if he is ridden every day or once a month, every time you ask him to lope the first time in a ride he gives a little crow hop and then goes straight to working like he was in the spotlight. 
-If I'm having a bad day, he's my therapist. I spent a lot of my teenage years sitting in his stall or pasture crying with his head rested on my shoulder saying "it's okay". 
-He does the feet thing too, picks them up for me in order. 
-He comes when I whistle, but only for me, I guess he knows the difference in whistles...annoys my husband a little lol! 
-He is the ultimate babysitter, my 6 yr old daughter rides him frequently and he won't go any faster than he thinks she can handle. She has been trying for months to get him to lope for her...he says nope, not yet but I will jog as much as you want. 
-He always stays laying down if I catch him dozing, he LOVES to have his belly scratched like a dog. 
-I counted down the days until I turned 18 and could show him, so for my 18th birthday he handed me my first AQHA All-Around Championship. We earned 4 more that summer  
-I can ride him bridleless/bareback & he does anything asked. Same with showmanship, he never misses a beat. 

The 2nd is my youngest stallion, Woodstock. (my avatar) I got him at 3 yrs old, a rank, aggressive stallion who had never been outside of his box stall, never met another horse or eaten a blade of fresh grass. He was born here & sold, I bought him back after I learned of his situation. I carry a great deal of guilt for selling him in the first place. It's been a very long road with him, I've been bit, kicked, had him come at me with both front feet. Pretty much any dangerous or bad behavior, he has tried it. I am proud to say he is now a totally different horse and we have developed a very strong relationship working through his fears and issues. Some are quirks, others are just things we worked through..
-He had to be tranq'd to have his feet done, he now stands ground tied half asleep.
-He was barely halter broke, we now do leadless showmanship patterns as part of our daily routine. 
-He plays "fetch". He will get his feed pan and meet me at the stall door, pan in mouth and drops it for me to fill. We also play fetch in the arena with pool noodles, a soccer ball, tarps, etc. 
-There can be 10 people in the barn and he watches every step I take and could care less about anything or anyone else around. 
-As soon as he hears me open the pasture gate in the morning he is calling out to me. Everyone else waits until they hear the grain buckets. 
-He drags a tarp around like a kid with a "blankie". I like that he chooses to desensitize himself!
-His best friends are the barn cat, Oreo & my husband's hunting dog, Dell. I find the cat sleeping on him quite often. Then he & Dell are play buddies, they romp together in the pasture. 
-He's Harry Houdini reincarnate. He figured out how to unlatch the chain to the indoor arena gate when he was loose in there, he then went in the stall barn & turned on all of the stall lights, had brushes & my daily use stuff in a pile by his door and was standing at the ring I tie him at. 
-He had a bad tendon injury last fall and is still not cleared for much more than light riding so we have gotten creative in our exercise plan. His favorite, along with my hubby's hunting dog, is to trot along behind me on the 4-wheeler, no lead on either of them. We cruise thru the pasture & woods every day for a 1/2 hour. 

First pic is the old man, Hondo. Second is Woodstock. 


-


----------



## Cinnys Whinny (Apr 10, 2010)

I've had Cinny for about a year now and we've gotten to know each other pretty well.

When I put him in the turn out he just likes to relax and sunbathe and doesn't really run much but when I go to get him out I always approach the turnout from the back side where he usually is and say "on your mark, get set, go" and then I run alongside the turnout to the front and he trots behind me and lets me think I'm going to win but last minute with spurt forward in a canter then buck and crow hop at the gate as if to say "ha ha, beat you again, mom!"

If Cin doesn't race me I know his sacroiliac joint is stiff again and he needs an extra long warm up time and doing his vet prescribed stretches twice through instead of once each.

If I want Cin to really get his "spunk" out I turn him out in the indoor arena where he pretends he is his great great great great grandfather Man O War for about half an hour.

He likes to get hip massages and will stretch his neck out and wiggle his lips

Itchy spots are his forehead, his back right in front of his hips, and the top part of his back legs where he gets sweaty.

He likes to "play" with the carrot stick after working on ground work, and likes to carry it back to the barn for me...flipping it around. He conked me on the top of the head with it once. I think this might be a bad habit though because once I was doing a Sherry Jarvis clinic and we were doing ground work and he grabbed the carrot stick in his mouth and started flipping it at the other horses who in turn freaked out! That didn't make him very popular at that clinic lol.

During bath time he must always be allowed to drink from the hose first, otherwise he will constantly try to grab it from you the whole time and get you more wet than him!

He loves to eat snow!


----------



## shelleyb (May 13, 2011)

MHFoundation.... your stalliona are lush and yourelationship with them is amazing.... My man had the chop yesterday lol!! feeling rather sorry for himself today haha....
And cinny is beautifullll i love that pic with the snow!!


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

Thanks Shelley! Aww, they always act rather pitiful after the chop! He will forgive you...eventually LOL!


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

I know most of mine about as well as anyone can know a horse. I think a very big part of that though is the fact that I was the one who did all the training on them.

Dobe is definitely the quirkiest horse I have ever handled. He has a personality the size of Texas and is certainly not afraid to let you know when he's not happy. He doesn't like his right ear to be handled, but he loves to be scratched on his butt on either side of his tail and right in the middle of his belly. I have to be careful what I ask him to do because he will give his all to get it done, even if it puts himself in danger (jumping in front of a charging momma cow, going down a cliff at a dead run, etc). 

He was completely unhandled when I got him, and a 3 year old stud on top of that. He had learned at his previous home that the way to get humans to leave him alone was to charge them as soon as they entered his pen. After he figured out that I wasn't going to run, he settled down quickly and we came to a bit of an understanding. Within just a few days, I was riding him through cattle and we've never looked back.

He was a bit of an odd type horse, he always just seemed so happy to have a job and a home and somewhere to go. He never called to the other horses at the barn, even when he was still young and green, though he will nicker to me every time I go to the barn.









Then, there's Denny. He was abused at his previous home by the 'cowboys' who tried to break him. Every time he would get scared and flinch or jump, they would get mad and hit him so that solidified his flinchiness and sensitivity. He's a very hypersensitive horse and, even though he is extremely broke, very few people can ride him successfully. He needs more than just knowing how to ride, you have to know _him_ to get along at all. 

He hates dominant riders and if you _tell_ him to do something, you'll just make him mad and then you have a fight on your hands. However, if you just ask him to do something, he'll do it or die trying. He yearns to please but he doesn't tolerate domination. 

When he was younger, he thoroughly hated men and would very nearly freak out if one approached him. He is much better now, but he is still uncomfortable and on high alert whenever a man is around.

He loves to be rubbed on his face and his poll and he enjoys giving me hugs (and getting them ).

This picture is old but it is one of my favorites of me and him.


----------



## corinowalk (Apr 26, 2010)

Froggy is my buddy. I've only had him a few months but we know a lot about each other. 

When I am feeding, I call him in. He usually runs halfway to me, circles back, rounds up his cows and then comes running full blast for his grain. 

If he doesn't round up the cows, he gets close enough that I could grab him before he lays down and rolls in the mud...*laugh* 

He doesn't like treats. At all. He will take sunflower seeds as his treat...thankyouverymuch.


He likes to have his 'boobies' scratched and will track you down to get them..

He loves being a calf baby sitter. The momma cows leave all the babies with him and go to graze. He keeps a very close eye on them. He also seems to have an uncanny sense of when a momma is going to calve. He keeps her extra close. Once they do have the baby, he is always right there with momma, licking the baby. 

He is a big time napper. He loves to sunbathe and nap. Half the pictures I have of him, he looks like he is half asleep...probably because he is. 

He is an off the track TB but you would never guess it. He is so laid back about everything...

If we are on the trail and encounter something that needs a little thinking to get around, if he starts getting huffy, I just lay my hand on his neck and he relaxes. 

Here is my boy Froggy.


----------



## Sunny (Mar 26, 2010)

I feel like Sunny and I understand each other very well. I've had her since she was 20 months old and, aside from basic halter/feet training, I've done all of the work with her.

Sun is a horse that you really have to know and understand to work with. Sometimes you have to push her really hard to get her to listen, others you have to be very patient or she will shut down mentally. If you don't know her, you can't differentiate between the two and it will likely end ugly.

She is so quirky; 
You can't leave anything lying around or she will pick it up and throw it as far as she can. :lol:
She hates apples, but LOVES her apple treats.
Whenever she's eating and I ask her to move over in her stall, the look she gives me is PRICELESS. It's like a, "How dare you touch my hip while I am 
eating!" She always moves over though. :lol:

Man, I miss my little girl! I haven't seen her in one week. But we're going to pick her up tomorrow to bring her to the new stable!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Horsesdontlie (Mar 11, 2011)

I have had Jake for about...7 Years now? Honestly when I first got this horse, I hated him. I didn't want to ride him, he was pushy and I had trouble controlling his frequent lateral movements. Lol At the time I had an appendix that my dad wanted to sell, I wanted to keep that horse but eventually I was just left with Jake. Despite my problems with him, I wasn't going to stop riding. So our journey started there.

Jake is almost fearless, I can count all of his 'spooks' on one of my hands those were all when he had an eye injury and had limited vision in one eye. This horse has never said no to me, any water crossing, any jump, honestly if I specifically didn't tell this horse to turn away from a fence he would (actually has) run into the fence for me. I remember one time I was lost and trying to see where I was on trail. So I dismounted, detached one rein and climbed up a 5 foot vertical embankment. When I was at the top Jake was staring at me at the bottom with ears forward watching me for a moment before he took a step back and crouched down. I jumped out of his way as he tried to jump up the embankment from a standstill, he landed on his stomach, with his front legs up and his back legs down on the soft crumbling dirt. With the dirt being so soft, he couldn't get back up, so he just laid there calmly staring at me like "what now?" I ended up jumping down and having to dig out the dirt from under his belly before he slid down and we went on our way. 

Jake LOVES sandwhiches. He knows I always have one at shows and that he gets the crust, he is the only animal I have that is aloud to beg. And boy does he beg!

Besides being as hot as he is, he relatively has no vices and never has. I have put him in situations where any other horse would have kicked and he hasn't. (including attacking dogs, poking wounds in his back legs with razors or needles to drain....running at him from behind and jumping on his back....ect) Never bit anyone, lets kids pull/climb all over him.

Jake gets along with all horses. He ignores most, and has been knocked off his feet a few times from ignoring them. He doesn't move out of other horses way, but doesn't push his way around either.

Jake can be super light on the bit, or super hard depending on the rider and his mood. 

I know this horse in the saddle like the back of my hand. I am pretty sure there is nothing this horse can do to throw me, or unseat me (not that he tries.....but being special as he is he throws himself off balance) The only time I have fallen off of him, is because I've had to throw myself off because he's hitting the ground too. 

When Jake gets super frustrated he goes two ways. Up (rears) or down (lays down) haha. This horse can drop to the ground like he's been shot. He'll lay on his side and won't get up<---I have on video lol.

Jake knows when they (him and dutchess) are loose and we are chasing them (otherwise they stand in the arena like bums and won't move anymore than they would in their pens) that when he is done if he stands by me he doesn't have to run a round anymore. He'll come to me and stand/follow me around. While Dutchess still is galloping laps. 

This horse believes to his core that trails are for galloping, and that I'm a stupid human for not letting him do his job. He gets very frustrated that I am this stupid. 

Jake can canter practically in place (asked and not asked for), and do a bad version of a Pirouette (asked for) but can't canter consistently. 

I also stretch out his legs when I tighten the girth. So after I tighten his girth I stand in front of him and he'll lift his legs for me.

Out on trail, forks in the road are always something that set Jake off. I don't know what's so exciting about them, but a change in direction makes him oh so excited. 

Jake likes under his neck and his chest to be scratched.

I have never met a horse so focused on its person before. Its rare that he doesn't have at least on ear on me when I'm riding. When I'm walking around he always has his head up watching me do what ever I am doing. I tell you, If I;m with him and I crouch down to grab something, his head is also on the ground looking at what I'm looking at. If I'm sitting on the ground he will keep his head at my level for a good amount of time. 

Jake also comes (85% of the time) on command. 

I'll stop here. Lol


----------



## Gidget (Jan 19, 2010)

HOW FUN!

Okay, so I have to say I know Gidget pretty well. She is my best friend in the entire world when it comes to animals but also includes most people 

Lets start by saying Gidget can host her own talk show if she wanted to. She is very vocal and will talk to you and I can literally have a conversation with her.

When I tell her to stretch and I point she will stretch each side for me.

She hates her belly touched and will glare at you as to tell you to back off. 

She is the only horse that will run around in circles when she knows it's time to feed. If you don't feed her her alfamo at a certain time she bangs on the stall door to remind you.

When we are about to ride she tries to put the bit in her mouth be herself.

She gets bored and rearranges her salt and mineral blocks.

She poops outside her stall and pees inside.

She knows when I'm sad and lets me hug her neck. She is a very sensitive horse and I'm a very sensitive person so we relate.


Gidget knows her name. I can call her and she will answer me back. When she is in the pasture and I call her she will look at me and I call again and she walks..I tell Gidget to come her
and she takes off in a full gallop to come see what I want.


----------



## arashowjumper (Apr 28, 2011)

my colt Rooney, is quite a special thing. I have had him for 6 months but we have relly come close.
we had a lot of problems when he arrived cos he new a lot of comands he was broken way to soon, he does passgae, piaffe, and kneels for you to get down, well he used to now he doesent cos i let him be a horse a lot more.
he likes to run next to the pastures when he see me come he goes by my side in the other side of the fence.
he likes to rise his hean when i try to put the bit, making me stand in a bucket to be ablo to do it.
when your walking him (not ridding) he likes to do some sort of spanish walk.
when you are riding if you put the 2 reins in one hand he starts bucking even if they are loose.
when you are troting him he just wants to canter and he starts making funny noises with the bit.
when you are cantering him he likes to move his head up and down...
if other hoirses come he side steps and kinda dances arround them of course i dont let him an im working on it lol.

this is my boy


----------



## candandy49 (Jan 16, 2011)

My QH mare, Candy and I have a very special bond,trust between her and I. We became each other's in 1995 when she was an 8 year old. It is now 16 years later and she is now 24 and as healthy as the day she came home with me. We have had many great and rewarding experiences together. We have covered many, many miles of trails, many camping ventures with blazed equestrian trails in area National Parks. We have participated in our areas largest and longest parades. There has been joining in saddle club gaming playdates. Have I said yet, "I love my horse"!! 

Oh and we had 3 foals together, also. She is an exceptional Mom.


----------



## Christine1003 (Nov 26, 2010)

All your horses are so beautiful! I don't have any good pictures of mine! I know my guy pretty well although I have only had him a few months. 

He has some good quirks. After he eats his grain he will pick up the feed tub and fling it. He will not go to the bathroom in a stall. I only have him in for a few minutes before I ride him but he will not go in there, he also will never poop in the aisle way or washstall, he always waits to go outside or if he has to go really bad he will in the arena. If I have him cross-tied too long and he needs to pee he will dribble a few drops out to let me know he needs to go. He always expects a treat after a workout and makes an adorable face to get it. And he always lays down and takes a nap in the morning after breakfast.


----------



## mtngrl7500 (May 29, 2011)

Collectively, my hubby and I have 3 horses and a donkey, but only 1 is solely mine as she came along before we ever met. I call her Dora (or just D) and she is a 14 year old Arabian mare. I got her as a yearling, sold her at 5, and then got the opportunity to buy her back a few years ago. She's amazing, and even the previous owner commented on how we clicked immediately, after being apart those years. A little about my girl...

She's a little stuck up. She will acknowledge a person's presence but then give the biggest look of contempt, sneer up her nose, and if she could roll her eyes like a person I believe she'd do it. She's a very one person horse and while she doesn't act up, she just does not care at all to be messed with by "others".

When she wants to play she'll come to you for a quick petting, then she nods her head a few times before throwing her tail and trotting off. She wants you to chase her and she makes a big deal about it, snorting and blowing and just looking wild. It never lasts too long, and she'll turn back to you for some more petting then she just walks away.

She'll do anything for a peppermint. ANYthing!

No matter how much I ride her, every time it will take her about 30 minutes to even out. For those 30 minutes she trips on grass, everything is scary, it's just a whole new world. If you can wait it out (my husband can't, makes him so mad!) the rest of the time she is perfect.

She loves being groomed and pampered, loves being clipped and her feet being trimmed. She really is a girly girl and knows when she's looking her best. She always seems to step a little higher and arch her neck a little more after a good bath and trim.


----------



## DutchFeather (May 9, 2011)

I've had Sam since he was born and he's now 10 months old. We have a very good relationship. 
- He talks to me everytime he see's me, no matter if he's in the barn or in the pasture.
- He gives me kisses.
- I know that he's going to try to get me to itch his but everytime he see's me.
- If he's laying down, he likes me to rub his belly or lay down with him and we take naps together.
- I know that everytime I water him, he's going to try to give me a bath by dumping the bucket TOWARDS me.
- He pees in his hay and sleeps in it (nasty little colt)
- If he gets caught up, stuck, or what have you, he doesn't panic, he lays there and lets me help him (a lot of horses thrash around)
- I don't have to hold him to lead him, he follows me faithfully at my shoulder.
- His ticklish spots are between his back legs on the inside of this thighs, the insides of his ears, and of course, his butt lol
- When I'm brushing him, he'll steel a brush and brush his toes :lol:
- He doesn't care what I do to him, I desensitize him with bags, ropes, saddle pads etc., and he just stands there.
- He will try to steal the tools out of our farrier's belt :wink:
- He likes to steal my mountain dew bottles and drink them haha
I dunno, he's just my baby. He acts up with other people and will try to bite or kick them, but with me he's an angel. I can put a 3 year old on his back and lead them around and he's perfect. As soon as my grandma or grandpa try to lead him, he'll try biting them. (I know, naughty naughty)

I haven't had Koti for very long, only a few weeks. But she already talks to me everytime she sees me and would rather be with me than the other horses. I still have to get to know her to know her quirks and stuff. Although, her stall is next to the grain room, and she will shut the door to the grain room with you in there and then turn around as if it wasn't her. Guess she has a little humor 

The first picture is Sam


----------



## Hunter65 (Aug 19, 2009)

Beautiful horses everyone. Shelley I LOVE your mare.

Well I rescued Hunter almost 2 years ago at 18 months. He was a bratty little guy. 

In the past year we have come a long way in getting to know one another. He is a sneaky little guy. He tried to get out of his paddock under the gate and got stuck but he is so good he just layed there and ate grass until the BO came and rescued him. If I dont let him eat grass while riding he will just go down on his knees butt in the air and me on his back and eat. He is always untying himself, hates apples but loves stud muffins. 

He is very smart and picks up on things very quickly. Hates arena work (me too) and loves the trails. His first trail ride last year he was the first to lead out.

He doesnt like to be groomed, which sucks because sometimes I just wanna go see him and brush him but oh well. 

He will walk all over you if you let him as I learned. I used to be afraid of him and almost sold him but soo glad I didnt. I mustered up some courage and now things are a lot better between us and he knows he cant get away with much anymore. Not that he doesn't try.


----------



## x Bustie and Alli x (Jan 15, 2011)

I've only known BUstie and Alli for like 6 months but...
Bustie is the biggest softie ever!
- when i'm bringing her feed over she will do the whole black beauty head thing
- first time I fell off she stood a meter away, nose outstretched to me asking "watcha doin down there?"
- headbuts me just before I step backwards into her when I ti the gate
-lets me fault (and fail at) onto her bareback from a big blue bucket thing...
- always walks off when I get on her straight from the ground but never walks off when I get on off the gate- the big blue bucket is also a nono on this occasion tho...
-loves me stroking her star- she knows shes pretty!

Alli is my mischief maker...
-only does her feet in the right order FL BL FR BR
- chews the blue rope but not the purple one- no idea why!
-will only be caught when her headcollar is already on or I am playing with Bustie- who is a dream to catch
- has a knack of telling me when a saddle doesn't fit- very good for saddle fitting!!
-hates her new smaller meals- her opinion: why should she have to lose weight by eating less when Bustie gets to eat more and put on weight???
- will only take lick from one side of the tounge twister thingy
- lets me poke around any wounds but spounges and cream are a nono
-loves either side of her dock scratched
-very ticklish just in front of her point of hip


----------



## Heatherloveslottie (Apr 12, 2010)

Wow, this is such a lovely thread.

-I know that she'll come straight to my whistle

- Every time I halt anywhere, she'll reach down and itch her right leg

- She'll pick up anything within the first few attempts at trying

- She's far more talented than me, as is shown, but still puts up with me anyway

- She flies over jumps like they're 5ft

-As soon as I get on her she has a wee, regardless of where we are (and in public)

-If she circles before she lets me put the saddle on, we'll have a good ride

-But if we tack up good as gold, she's not in the mood (strange huh?)

-Whenever she's free galloping in the field with Tazz, she'll always put on a spurt and sort of charge and toss her head; it's lovely to watch and hard to explain (pictures)

-Every time I get off her, she'll wait til I've put the stirrup up on one side, then as I cross her head she always always always uses me as a scratching post.

Pictures of the last two!


----------



## mom2pride (May 5, 2009)

I've had my mare Flicka for about a year and a half now...she has come SOOOOOO far in that time, for me atleast, hahahaha!

*She was a bucker/bolter when I acquired her...she is now a very good trail horse

*She is extremely smart; she catches on to both 'good' and 'bad' things easily! This also means she gets very creative if she gets bored with our riding routines, so I have to switch things up in order to prevent any goofy antics, and keep her focused. 
*she has pretty much made it clear that she is a one person horse. She is not mean to other folks, but she has no interest in being affectionate with others, and she is still quite leary of men. I'm not really sure of her past, so that "may" have some impact on how she reacts, even though I try to have others just act normal around her, and desensitize as much as possible. 

*She has a major sweet tooth! Butterscotch disks are her absolute favorites! 

*She is a show off when we do ground work...I swear when other horses and owners are present she really amps up her responses, and she is really responsive in the first place; we get compliments too. Lol! 

*She is one of the only horses I have ridden/owned that is literally never effected by what other ruckus other horses and riders are causing around her; she can be a complete goof about other stuff, but this is something I am extremely thankful for, especially when I am on the trail and other horses are bolting with their riders! 

*when I take her halter off in the paddock she follows me back to the tack shed, and then back up the run when I leave.










ETA...she is also a horse who is very in tune with my emotions as well as physical state; she knows when I am not feeling well and is more cautious and careful around me. When I had surgery last year, I used her as a 'therapy horse' since the doctor told me to take lots of walks, but I was really sore; so I would put my arm over her neck when I needed to, and she would slow her pace even more and steady her neck to balance me. She was never taught that; just seemed to know that's what I needed.


----------



## lahorsewhisperer (Mar 6, 2009)

I've owned my horse for 3 yrs now he is a 10 yr old registered AQH gelding. We know each others ins and outs! 

-He knows when I am having a bad day, because he will act like a fool, he knows that I dont show my emotions well and will keep them bottled up, so therefore he acts crazy so that i eventually wind up talking to him and crying on his shoulder.
-He knows when I'm in a good mood and will act perfect!
- He has an attitude the size of TEXAS! If you don't do something the way he thinks you should he will let you know by being the biggest pain in the rear you have ever seen.
-Along with his attitude he has a HEART the size of Texas, and will absolutely do or try anything I ask of him.
-He will go over and through anything!
-He has a bad habit of needing to be sacked out before every ride, I can always tell when he is going to behave or if he is going to rear when I put the saddle on him. He thinks he is an OUTLAW. ha ha...
-He doesn't like young horses. He isn't into all that frolicking.
-If he is pastured with a bay or black mare he likes to act like a stud by not wanting to be caught. It can really be a pain in the butt if the mare doesn't like being caught too!
-If he is turned out with any other horses he will meet me half way to be caught!
-He only eats manna pro apple bite size treats.
-He LOVES bathes!
-The only time he wants to really run is when he is chasing a cow.
-He loves grooming time an thinks it should happen at least 2-3 times per day!
-And despite all of his issues at the end of the day he is the only horse I can rely on in any situation! He knows when I really need him and when he can get away with goofing off!


----------



## IslandWave (Nov 25, 2009)

Okay so I'll only name a couple things since I don't want to go on and on and go to bed super late. 

My horse used to be really spooky. But everyone at my barn says that once I bought her and she had one human to call her own, she has become very trusting of me and is a lot calmer. Now I know when she's nervous because her eyes bug out. :shock: But she stays calm and lets me guide her. She still thinks that plastic bags are highly suspicious. She is still fearful underneath it all, and she lets you know it. Once she has a bond with you, she will trust you, even if the situation is scary. She gets nervous while trailering sometimes.

As long as the person not tense, anyone can ride her. I mean a two-year-old has led her around the yard and she followed as if it were my trainer leading her.

She has an old soul and does not like stirring up trouble. When the horses are let out, she waits on the side until everyone is out and then follows behind because she doesn't want to get into any scuffles.

She tries very hard to do what you are asking of her, even if it is something difficult. She has no hidden agenda, doesn't try to outsmart you, or cause you any harm. She wants to please.

We like running up hills.  All I do is put her at the bottom of the hill, go into halfseat and BAM, she kicks it into gear. I'm addicted to that QH burst of speed. But what makes it even better is that I can drop my reins and we can walk up the same hill in a completely calm manner.

She is the one horse that I trust completely.


----------



## Indigosblue (May 9, 2011)

awwww, these are all awesome!
I just got a new horse this week, but I've been riding her for a month and she's a quirky one alright! She's another one of those one-person types, and apparently i'm her person...lol. She also LOVES to lick me. She'll say hi by licking my hand in the pasture. She used to be terrible to lead, but she walks nicely next to me now =) She's deathly afraid of water.... she peed in the cross ties and was so scared of stepping in it i had to soak it up with shavings first! She also never ever gets dirty.... she always comes in ready to go to a show! It's very handy, but i really like to groom so i must find a way to make her dirty...muhaha =) We also have a weird ritual when i put her back in the pasture, she gets a treat in the pasture and then one from the other side of the fence. She'll start licking the exact spot where i fed her the last treat on the fence, every time! She's got plenty of riding quirks too, but i won't go into that for now =P She's a princess with hooves, but i love her <3


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

I've had Abby since September, which I suppose it long enough to get to know her well. 

**She's very uptight and anxious about the world, so the two of us rely on SmartCalm to help her relax and just be a horse. 

**She gives off the vibe that she thinks she's much more intelligent that the silly humans, but puts up with our silliness anyway. 

**Lately, she has seemed to _really_ enjoy young kids. When my BOs' kids are out and walking by while she's in the crossties, she'll walk forward to try to follow them. She lowers her head so they can pet her. 

**Part of her anxiety problem is when she is left alone. She is fine when she's taken away from other horses (because there's a person with her), but when the horses are taken from her and she's left alone, she has a panic attack. She tore down a fence and climbed out of her paddock a couple months ago because of this.

**If you give her a peppermint treat, nothing else matters in the world. 

**In addition to thinking she's smarter than people, Abby also basically "tells" you to "treat me like a horse, not some fluffy poodle". She is very self-aware and knows she's a horse, so she commands respect before she respects a person. (If you've read Harry Potter, she's rather like a hippogriff in this sense.) If you don't respect her first, you'll get a swift cowkick.

**In the time I have had her, I have never seen her attempt to kick backwards behind her, like most horses would. She cowkicks out to the side. 

**She has the best facial expressions possible. As seen below:
I don't know what this face is. I got it the other day and she held it for a long time.








This is the "What are you doing?" look. I get this often when trying to take a picture with my phone, which is rather suspicious of. She is a Paint, so she a lot of sclera and generally looks like a poor, tortured animal most of the time. This is a lie. 








Disgruntled Abby. She is not in the mood for my shenanigans, aka lunging.


----------



## aforred (May 12, 2010)

I loved reading this thread! I've had a bunch that were awesome, and they're all quirky to one degree or another, LOL.

Peavy was my first show horse. He was extremely well trained, but he freaked out at the sight of tumbleweeds. They could be a quarter mile away, and he would still try to turn around and run. He also hated crossing the bridge in trail IF it was the same color as the dirt.

Goose was one of my barrel horses. He loved to swim, and in hot weather would frequently put his head in the water up to his eyes. He was the herd leader and protected the less aggressive horses.

Kersey was one of our studs, and he had a thing for peppermints, but only if they came from Pizza Hut. I REALLY can't explain that one, but it's true.

Tequila is the lead mare these days, and no matter where the horses are, if I whistle, she comes running, and they all follow. That is such a wonderful trait for a horse to have, LOL. She's also the one that loves being brushed. She will come to me and stand in the middle of the pasture if she sees I have a brush and stand there until I'm done. Then she follows looking for more


----------



## shelleyb (May 13, 2011)

awww thanks for the replies to this thread i thought you'd all enjoy reading! Im guna show this to my partner next time i hear 'Bloody Horses!!!' he believes i care more about them than i do him lol.... to which i reply "NO i love you both the same!" haha...

All your horses are gorgeous  had a few giggles reading some of the comments! 

Just a few more things about my mare which some of your threads have reminded me of: 

She DRAGS me into the trailer... yet when we arrive at our destination she is always dripping with sweat and trembles with excitement - she has done this we went drag hunting once 2 YEARS AGO.... she has never got over it haha!

She is the mot curious thing i know! Especially when it comes to anything BIG or LOUD... she follows the tractor around when the farmer cuts through her field..

Also she ALWAYS lets me know when the dinosaurs are hiding in the bushes! Thanks to Scarlet i have never had to come face to face with one!! ****

She spooks for no apparent reason! This is what she is famous for amongst the yard girls... its soooo funny!

She has a phobia of spongy mats!!!! Rubber ones are fine! But a spongy mat tried to eat her alive in her stable once (it was hiding under her bedding) she wasnt expecting it and took a week befor she would go in her stable again lol!

Also she has the most lovely jump! She never refuses but has run out a couple of times with other people but not with me  

She HATES other horses! She shares a field with 1 other mare.... but always fights with other horses - in the field, over the fence, over the stable!! This resulted in her having a broken leg once  6 months in the box poor thing! But she LOVES people - especially me lol...

She will let you do ANYTHING with her... she is perfect for farrier and vet... even if she has a cut and it hurts she will let you do anything! 

I LOVE HERRR!!!!!


----------



## Hunter65 (Aug 19, 2009)

How tall is your horse Shelley she sure is cute. I found a new one with Hunter tonight. He used to hate when you petted his face and would try to bit you BUT he loves a good vigorous scratching on his cheek. His eyes were almost closed. OH YEAH I was reminded of one of his traits tonight he has THE foulest smelling burps. I have never heard a horse burp before but he does and it STINKS. He only when he is on the grass though. I really have to get it on video.


----------



## shelleyb (May 13, 2011)

Hunter65 said:


> How tall is your horse Shelley she sure is cute. I found a new one with Hunter tonight. He used to hate when you petted his face and would try to bit you BUT he loves a good vigorous scratching on his cheek. His eyes were almost closed. OH YEAH I was reminded of one of his traits tonight he has THE foulest smelling burps. I have never heard a horse burp before but he does and it STINKS. He only when he is on the grass though. I really have to get it on video.


Aww thanks shes 14.1hh...  hahah yer u will have to get that on video iv never heard a horse burp befor.... it always amuses me when my non horses friends come up and hears a horse pass wind they think its the most hilarious thing ever!

Hunter looks extraemely cute too


----------



## Hunter65 (Aug 19, 2009)

shelleyb said:


> Aww thanks shes 14.1hh...  hahah yer u will have to get that on video iv never heard a horse burp befor.... it always amuses me when my non horses friends come up and hears a horse pass wind they think its the most hilarious thing ever!
> 
> Hunter looks extraemely cute too


Thanks he is my cutie patootie, love this time of year his color comes out and I fall in love all over again. Hunter is small too I think he has reached 14.3 now but is not yet 4 so heres hoping lol.


----------



## PerchiesKisses (Dec 6, 2010)

Nikki is my 6 year old TB gelding, and while I've had him for about a year, I'm always finding new ways to know and love him. 

Nikki loves to hang out in the field with horses that are either WAY bigger than him or WAY smaller. His best friend for the longest time was Nelly - the miniature horse. Now he thinks his best friend is Ben - who really cares nothing for Nikki (silly boy). But Nikki still gets excited to see him.

When we go grazing I'll sit on his back with the lead rope and steer him only with my legs.... when we're lacking all of our equiptment, that is when he listens the best. Yet he is not nearly so responsive in saddle.

He completely HATES the palomino mare at the barn and takes every opportunity to bite or kick at her, yet when they are galloping alongside each other they are best rivals, matching stride for stride.

His favourite itchy spot is behind his ears, and he takes any opportunity to scratch his itchy spot on my back, bumping me until I scratch. Then he'll be good.

He loves apples, and when going out to catch him he will stand and wait expectantly at his haybale, refusing to move until he spots the treat. Then he is more than happy to turn from the bale and meet me.

He nickers for his grain every time, and when he's REALLY excited, he'll whinny for it.

When he gets his feet trimmed, he must spend the entirety of the time his foot is in the air sniffing the farrier's butt and lipping at the loose straps hanging from the farriers chaps.

If he's not tied when he's in the barn he'll back into the main aisle and stand there as if he is.

And he completely dislikes sugar cubes.

Nikki and Nelly (the mini)









Nikki and his Percheron buddy Hondo:









Nikki's Sugar Cube face  :









Being cute:


----------



## SocietyJoe (Jan 21, 2011)

I have had Joe for about 1year and 5months, and I have bonded with him so easily, and he has the quirkest personality. 


- You can't touch him when he is eating, he stamps his foot, and throws his head up, telling you to back off. 

- I have had to stop tacking him up the gate [his normal spot] he refuses to walk to the gate when he see's his tack.

- When I go to catch him with the bridle before lunging, he runs away from me.

- He hates carrots on there own, but in his feed he demolishes them, on the other hand he eates apples, but can't stand them in his breakfast.

- He stands in the rain, and throws his head up, like when I am washing his head with the hose.

- He LOVES jumping, if you are doing flat work, and work near a jump, his ears ***** forward and he fasten's his pace.

- When you are sitting in the paddock, with your ipod in, he wanders over to you and bites your shoe, so he gets a pat. 

He has a lot of personality and I wouldn't trade him for anything!


----------



## EventingDeva (May 21, 2011)

Deva well she is what her name says. I'm not going to sugar coat it, she is the biggest brat I have ever met in my life. But I still love her :hug:
I havent been with her very long but I know a few of her quirks.

-She LOVES the base of her ears being rubbed
-She hates peppermints and spits them out, but she love sandwhiches meat included. 
-Her favorite game is to open and shut stall doors
-She always has lopsided nostrills. It will be Right up and left down and then the next second they switch.
- When I say open, Deva opens her mouth and lets me put the bit in. When I try to take the bridle off she holds the bit in her teeth and wont let go.
- She is a slow eater, once it took her thirty minutes and she wasnt even halfway finished so I threw her In a stall with the rest and left.
- After I bath or hose her,Deva does not roll. Shes just too good to get dirty :wink:


----------



## LikeIke17 (Mar 18, 2011)

Well I've had my boy Ike for about a year and a half now. He's a chestnut QH and a star strip snip. He also has Bend Or Spots that come and go frequently. I bought him from a lady who was selling him because he was awful at barrel racing. He got bored and bucked and did whatever he could to get out of it. I rode him once and fell in love. They also sold him to me as a 6yo but my trainer AND vet swore he was only 3 or 4. So his age is a little shady. I just say he's five. Happy medium.  

~This horse loves water. When he goes to drink water, he can't just take a drink, oh no, he must shove his face in and wiggle back and forth to splash it all around. 
~He is very playful and enjoys taking anything he can from me, be it my crop to a shirt. He will grab it in his teeth and then just go up and down with his mouth. Entertains himself, love it!
~Often I will look outside my window to see him harassing our other horses. They will just be grazing and then suddenly Ike has had enough of not doing anything and will start running around the pasture. 
~When he does this he loves to herd the other horses. They, on the other hand, do not appreciate this.
~He enjoys playing with the dogs and chasing them around. He knows he's bigger than them so he just pins his ears and starts walking toward them. The dogs of course start to run and he chases them. Again, they do not appreciate this.
~He is fully convinced the grass IS greener on the other side and has tried multiple positions to try and reach the yard grass over (and under) the fence. 
~And though he loves water he hates the rain. If it starts to rain he will RACE to the barn full speed to get under cover. He's such a girl sometimes. 
~When I leave to go inside he will hang his head over the stall door and watch me. Therefore, I MUST go back to pet and love on him for another ten minutes before I leave. 
~He will not eat human food. I've tried peppermints, chips, cheese, crackers, and hard candies. He refuses. But he will eat horse treats (usually) and even then it takes some convincing that he won't die if he tries something new!
~He loves jumping, and is an XC machine but he HATES, and I mean HATES, hanging logs. If you aren't paying attention you WILL be dumped on your butt and he will be half away back to the barn. (Trust me... I speak from experience.)
~He knows when he's done something wrong and does "airplane ears" and will lower his head. Then he'll walk up to me but won't touch me. He's a like a dog.
~If you try to pick up his back feet too quickly, he will get annoyed with you and swish his tail and stomp the foot. HE must decide when to pick it up, not you.
~He only fusses about picking up his left front. All three others we have no problems with but his front foot he will try and put it down once and then give up. He's so strange.
~He loves kids.... as long as they don't run at him. 
~Loves to be groomed. Especially when kids do it.
~He gets bored easily so I have to change my routine often, to avoid any new antics. (Too much flat work = bucking. Too much jumping = refusing. Too much of nothing = a pain in my rear.)
~When I get off to change the jumps, I will faithfully follow me around the around at my shoulder as I change them. He enjoys just following. "What are you doing NOW? Why did you get off? Mooooooom..... come on hurry up!" Mind you, he often likes to push over all the new jumps I just set up. -.-

Ok... I believe I've said too much already. Here are some pics of the goof ball.
Top two are from this winter. Middle one is from 2010 summer. Last one is a couple days after I bought him. Can you see the change?


----------



## Hollaaaay (Apr 20, 2011)

My horse is the most affectionate horse i have ever met. I also think he is the prettiest, but every horse owner thinks their nag is perfect and beautiful xD

> He prances up and down the fence line if he even see's me, cos' he's a cutie and knows that i'll bring him down to the yard so he can see his best friend.

> If I say 'Want to have you bridle off baby?' he'll turn his head towards me and put it down so i can take it off

> If he see's me go into the tack room he watches me, stretches his neck out and turns it to the side cos' he wants a treat xD

> when he sticks his tongue out i know he wants some of his garlick lick, and he goes mega excited when he see's the neon yellow tub its in.

> You can tap his leg and he'll pick his hoof up for you and holds it up for as long as you want

> He wraps his head round me in the field when he wants snuggles from his mummy 


My gorgeous lad 









Having a cuddle xD


----------



## Hollaaaay (Apr 20, 2011)

EDIT: I double posted somehow. Deleted it.


----------



## phoenix (Jun 7, 2010)

I've had Phoenix for over 5 years now. He'll be 10 this month and is the sweetest horse. He has his bratty moments but we get along great.









Like every other horse he has his quirks, i can guarantee that if someone pulls out a camera phoenix will be the first in line posing for his photo taken. 

He used to come to me when i called but now his grazing muzzle is back on he makes me walk out to get him.

He knows that when i turn his lights out in his stall at night he'll get a treat (mint, apple or carrot) but not until i've turned out the lights. so he waits patiently and as soon as the lights are out he'll start to make a fuss.

He also gets very jealous if i pay attention to other horses when he can see. He'll paw and make noise and generally act silly.

He's leaning to be more fearless, but sometimes he likes me to go first if something is scary. I'm sure that horse would follow me all over the world and back as long as i was in front.


----------



## PaintedHeart (May 24, 2011)

Well I've only had Romeo for about four months, but we're slowly getting to know each other.

- He can't stand facing walls or corners. If he's tied up in the stall to be groomed/tacked up/etc., he has to twist his head around to see what everyone else is doing.
- He LOVES apple treats and alfalfa cubes. 
- If you just put his splint boots on without letting him sniff them first, he'll try to mess with them the entire ride. But if he's aloud to get a good look at them and sniff them before you put them on, he's perfectly fine.
- After I put him back in the field after riding, he'll stand by the gate and watch me leave.
- He doesn't like the rubber mats at the wash rack. Yes, they're the same ones as in the cross-ties and stalls, but hey, these are out to eat him!
- He's perfectly content to let you know whenever the boogieman is hiding in the trees outside one side of the arena again.
- He gets bored very easily. I constantly have to come up with new ways to practice the things we need to work on.
- He has a white spot on his face that, if looked at from the right angle, looks like a heart.


----------



## paintluver (Apr 5, 2007)

I have had Romeo for 3 years now. We did not get along when I first got him, but now we are best friends.

some of his quirks are:

When he sees my car driving down the road he will "race" it to the arena for food.
If I can't catch him all I have to do is pet a different horse and he will walk over like "Dang it"
He is scared of puddles, but nothing else
He doesn't like to stand still for too long or otherwise he gets upset and paws like "mommmmm I wanna go outsideeee~"
He doesn't nicker unless he is really really concerend about something
I have only seen him roll 1 time in the three years I have had him
When we show in jumping figure 8 he will jump like a foot higher than the jump
When I am upset he is the one I talk to
He is a momma's boy
He won't leave my side if someone else is riding him (I know bad habit, but I am the main person that rides him)
He is very dominant, but very very sweet at the same time
No matter what any other horses are doing while we are riding he will behave himself. (My dad's old horse actually reared up and came down on Romeo and my leg and Romeo sat there and let me take care of PintoBean.)
If he gets in trouble he will pout
He is EXTREMELY jealous


----------



## shelleyb (May 13, 2011)

love it.... two Romeos above.... love it even more - I just checked this thread to write about my new boy - ROMEO  hhaa

well he is 13 months and the most adorable baby EVER...

I bought him from a field 3 weeks ago and he never been tied, led, feet done, traveled....

He loaded first time in less than 3 minutes.... travelled 3 hours perfectly... settled down like he had been there his whole life.... 

his first attempt at picking his feet up was with the farrier and he stood there like an ANGEL... Also with his vaccinations he didnt even flinch.

When leading him he listens to my voice to stand and walk on and move over and i dont even need to put pressure on the headcollar...

He comes to call and will follow you round the field the whole time... even when i turned him out to meet my mare for the first time he was more interested in me!

He thinks the cows in the field nextdoor are his best friends (he loves them)

He isnt too keen on the hose, but the past 2 days i have just been running it next to him and he drinks it and throws his head about in the water silly thing!!

When i put the headcollar on his he will throw his head up unless i let him nibble the leadrope!!

When hes eating he always lifts one leg up.... its soooo cute!!

I love him


----------



## PaintedHeart (May 24, 2011)

I love it - it's just a string of Romeo's! <3 Anyway, all of you guys' horses are beautiful!


----------



## HeroMyOttb (Dec 28, 2009)

Love this idea for a theard!

Hero <3

-When he sees me he usually gallops or walks to me (depending on his mood )
-Sometimes when I go to meet him in the pasture we try to race eachother back to the barn. (Hero is always the winner!)
-When feeding he always nickers and kicks his feed out of the tub and eats it off the floor.
-Hero LOVES going for gallops sometimes he gets too much into "race mode" due to him being an Ex-racehorse.
-When he gets bored in his stall I can expect to fine a surprise in his water bucket........poop:twisted:
-He seems to always pees right after I put him in his stall or when i'm grooming him in the cross ties.
-When I have treats he twists his head.
-I usually can tell right away when he will be refusing a jump...he just completely feels different.
-Picking hooves he picks them up for me 
-Hero HATES the heat! He is rather grumpy :-x
-He loves to put his head in my chest.

So many others not enough time to type them out! But I love my horse so much!


----------



## Shananigan (Apr 8, 2009)

What a great thread! I love seeing everyone's horses like this!

*Dandy: *_(avatar)_

- I've owned her for 8 years. She is a 23 years YOUNG arab mare. :wink:
- We bought her from the campground I worked at (doing public trail rides), they were selling her because when it came to saddling she danced (more like tried to run you over) at the tree and scared the public riders. To saddle her you had to crosstie her or pull her 8+ ft away from the hitching post. She wouldn't pick up her feet and had to wear a rope so that she wouldn't flip her head up while riding. She was just overall an unhappy girl. Even though she was a good girl on the trails, some people refused to ride her. Her nickname was dancin' dandy.

After buying her and taking her home it took just a little under a year and now...

- She picks up her feet before you even ask her too.
- She stands quietly at the post for saddling (she still can't help but give you a dirty look though sometimes after you've tightened the cinch the final time.) :wink:
- Rope for flipping her head --GONE!
- She is the ultimate baby sitter! I can put a 5 year old on her and lead her around with no worries. On the other hand, an advanced rider could get on her and have a good time. 
- To sum it up, she is a one family horse!
- One thing she DOES NOT LIKE is water! She will do anything to get around or over a puddle! She does not like to get her toes wet!:wink:
- After I put her back in the corral after a ride, the first thing she does is use the restroom.
- She is extremely afraid of plastic bags? (working on it!)
- She usually makes you walk after her 1 lap around the corral before stopping and letting you halter her. 
- She like to stand next to you in the corral, but as soon as you try to pet her she moves away.
- Her favorite food is watermelon.
- She is always the lowest horse in a pecking order.
- When she is eating, if another (non-horse) animal approaches her she will pin her ears ALL the way back and open her mouth looking VERY menacing. If the animal doesn't get the message, she'll put her lips on them and act like she is going to bite them. She never does though! haha
- She likes to lick metal after she's eaten anything except hay. --She always licks things with the _bottom_ of her tounge.
- After you take her bridle off, I turn around and she proceeds to rub her head on my back. 
- If she is going to be pet, she likes getting scratched under her chin. She'll raise her head straight up and let you scratch the underside of her jaw.















*Sasha: *
-I was in the barn when she was born. She is 3 years old and Dandy's filly. 
-Anyone and everyone who has met her has said "She's like a big dog!!!"
-She is the first to greet you at the gate -and then won't leave you alone after that!
-Her most favorite thing in the world is attention and being brushed.
-Her second most favorite thing would be chewing on ANYTHING she can get her lips around. 
-Her favortie spots to be scratched are: her withers, the top of her rump, and her belly. **Note-if you scratch her belly or the inside of her back legs she will lift up her back leg like a dog!  Other reactions include sticking her head straight out, puckering up her lips, and rolling her eyes in the back of her head. IF you dare to stop scratching her, she will swing around and point at spots she wants to to scratch. 
-She likes to take naps in the sun and if you catch her in mid-nap she'll pick up her head, look at you like "heeeey.." and go back to sleep. 
-She is fearless when it comes to new things like tractors, dirt bikes, and she will chase the truck if you start leaving the yard without her. 
-She learns very quickly! After a few sessions she is starting to bow down to one knee. 
-First time we put a saddle on her she was like "Oh that's interesting.. Now scratch my rump please. Right here if you wouldn't mind."
-When you take the bit out of her mouth, she holds it in her teeth and won't let go. 
-She is pretty much a master at untieing herself from the tree.
-She likes lipping at the hose when you are filling her water trough. 
-If you are working on something else, that doesn't include her, she will stand there ALL DAY (literally) staring at you and trying very hard to gain your attention. ~Once, I was brushing my geldings tail and she was bugging me trying to get my attention. I shooed her away promising to tend to her next. Next thing I know, I here a *THUD* and I look behind me to find she had laid down behind me and was laying her down between my legs. She rested her nose on my boot and looked up at me with a bored "ooh alright..." expression. She had succeded in getting my attention! <3 haha

There is SOO much more to both my girls and I could keep going on and on like I'm sure all of us could! haha!
















Such cute horses! shellyb -what a great story!! You're boy is gorgeous! What a personality, he reminds me of Sasha except he is so amazing because I have had Sasha hands on since day one and Romeo didn't! That's great! Good job!


----------



## Barrel Baby (May 16, 2011)

shelleyb said:


> Your mare is cute too.... Love the name (My sister has a mare called angel) i love the whole 'watching you leave' thing...
> 
> And thank you  i wouldnt let her fool you tho she is ***** to other horses so can only be turned out with 1 other mare! I think she thinks shes a person lol...


Omg!!!!!! Angel does that too......dont let her name fool u!!!! Lol she hates other horses!!!!!! Angel absolutely hates other horses riding behind her !!!!! Lol
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Jessskater (Mar 16, 2011)

I have had Katie for only about 8 months now. She is a 21 year old TB. What i know so far is that:
-She only spooks at cows. She is fine around everything else imaginable.
- loves Mini Horses
-Hates bits
-slower under saddle when riding western.
-On the cinchy side.
-Has trouble staying still while mounting.
-Galloping is what she lives for.
-Can hardly jump.
-Perfect on the lunge line.
-99.9% bombproof on the roads.
-Racing name was "J.R Will"
-Very light on her cues.
-Hard to keep weight on during the winter.
-Favorite treat is carrots.
-No shoes needed.
-Never stops eating.

Here is a pic of her!


----------



## Shananigan (Apr 8, 2009)

Jessskater -your Katie reminds so much of my first horse Felica (Fell-E-Ka) <3 She was 24 years old and looked a lot like your mare. She just had a little bit more narrow face and her coat color was just a touch lighter. (More skinny too, she was hard to keep weight on :/) Guess that doesn't sound much like your horse, but it just strikes a resemblance to me. haha She had a star and the back white socks also. GREAT mare. It really made me realize how much I really do miss her (even though it's been close to 4-5 years). I lost her to a bear attack.


----------



## jumpingjupiter (Jun 18, 2011)

pal..is a 17.3 hand tb/qh i love him.. iv been riding him since i was 7 years old and im now 17..10 years.. he is 20years old now. and was a stud till he was 6.
all i know about him..
hes an angel to me, but hates my brother.
he hates sweating, so he gets night turn out, but will work a day if i ask
he oves water..he will find the wettest spot in the feild..
he only going to the bathroom in his little paddock on his stall
he will ridde bareback..bridless better and listens to my cues more..then under saddle
he has jumped 4'8 with me just to show me he was tired of the baby jump 
he picks up his feet if i go to bend down
he hugs me and gives me kisses..
he has to aprove of my bf's lol







next..
gucci







hes only 6 but as came a long way
we do western and halter...
ive had him since he was a baby 
he drinks from the hose 
gets mad if you only wash one side of his face
and licks you


----------



## horsecrazy84 (Mar 20, 2011)

I have owned Chanti since she was a 3 month old so we know each other very well. She will be 7 August 13. I saw her ad on craigslist and fell in love with the picture. The ad described how she acted and I wanted to buy her right away. She hated her old owner and would bare her teeth and chase her out of the pen and nobody messed with her. She'd bite,kick, rear, charge at people, and everybody just wanted to get rid of her. They told me several times I was crazy for wanting her. I did all the training and have been her only rider, for the most part. She still doesn't tolerate some people, if I am out there with them she tolerates them touching her but if I leave she pins her ears and makes it known she doesn't want them near her.
I know when she gets a new spot and that's usually every shedding season, I know the story behind every scar and I know her moods and what she likes, dislikes. She is the BEST with small kids and my 3 year old cousin was riding her alone with me walking near them.
Chanti is a one person type horse and she chose me a long time ago. Nobody else can get her to do the things I can.
-She likes just about any type of food but especially peppermints,watermelon,apples,oranges, sour candy and granola bars
-She drinks sweet tea from a cup. If I pour it in her bowl she won't touch it
-She ALWAYS has to drink from the hose when I give her a bath or spray her down and she will bob her head so her nose gets hit with water. If I spray her right side she'll turn that way, and if I spray to the left she'll turn left.
-Her favorite itchy spot is her girth, chest, ears, and udders. She likes her ears scratched deep on the inside and she curls her lip and blinks her eyes real fast, it's funny
-She gets jealous when another horse is rode and she isn't, if she's loose she tries to come between me and the horse I'm saddling when I'm carrying the tack.
-She unties herself and when she was younger she would also untie the other horses and lead them by pulling the rope
-If she doesn't immediately come to me in the pasture all I have to say is "Chanti, you want some candy?" and she comes right over.
-She listens to my voice and reponds to verbal commands when being lunged and when I use her to pull logs I taught her to go on once I have the log tied and when I tell her to stop she does.
-She hates the smell of vinegar
-When she's in the yard and she starts to put her head down to eat I say "No eating" and she brings her head back up and she knows better than to graze while I'm working with her.
-If I get onto her for something she did bad, like knock the radio off or fling the brushes she goes and stands in a corner and pouts
-She usually hates being hugged. She will occasionally hug me but she doesn't like me to hug her.
-She likes certain types of music and if the radio is on a song or station she doesn't like she will tip it over or knock it off, good thing it's an old radio!
-When she goes in the pond she always splashes and makes as much noise as she can.


----------



## Hukassa (Jun 10, 2010)

I love this thread, lets me talk about my love even more .

Paige
*I've owned Paige for 7 years, since she was 19 and I was 9. The first year she treated me like her foal, then she was my teacher, and now we're partners.
*The first day I owned her I was standing in her stall next to her when the mare in the stall next to her came out and, I guess, got to close to me because she charged her, kicked her through the fence, then came back to me, nuzzled my neck and put her head in my arms.
*For the first year I owned her when I was out at the barn if i got out of her sight or went into another horses stall she'd winny and throw a huge fit until I came back to her, but if she saw me get in the car and leave she was fine and just watched me go.
*For the first year we owned her I was the only one who could bridle her, and never once did she spook, go faster than what I was ready for or care about the things going around around her, just to me.
*After this she became my teacher, she started spooking, but nothing ever more than a crow hop and started acting younger and younger as I got more confident with myself and handling horses.
*After 3 years of owning her she never spooked at a water bottle ONCE until one day mine was hanging on a post and she decided to bolt from it, after that she couldn't look at one without freaking, riding or not so I had to descenitize her from it, a week later I could have her step on one without freaking out. I still think it was a test she gave me.
*She taught me that just because most days she'll stand like she's tied when she has a piece of twine around her neck doesn't mean that one day she untie herself when she's wearing a halter and make you chase her for an hour.
*Now she enjoys testing me, when we're riding bareback she loves to gallop, but if she feels I'm slipping at all she'll slow down and bring herself back under me.
*She'll try her heart out for me.
*She likes to race horses, If their trotting she has to trot faster than them, but she can't lope faster than them because that's breaking the rules.
*She was a trained and showed reining horses when she was younger, but will only do fast spins and rollbacks bareback, rarely will she do them undersaddle and never when I ask.
*She can't stand standing in sand, she has to prance through it.
*She will not bite a piece off a whole carrot, she'll but half of it in her mouth and pretend to chew until you let her have the rest.
*When I was little and cinched her up, she'd bite the fence and always have her ears forward, now when she thinks I'm not watching she'll lay her ears back and pretend like she's going to bite me, but the moment I look at her she turns her head, ****** her ears and looks like the happiest horse.
*Everytime she meets a new gelding she has to flirt, and the moment they show any interest she squeals, kicks at them and walks away, never showing anymore interest ever again.
*She's extremely colic prone when the weather changes, and will throw her hay in her water bucket when she has a stomach ache.
*She's the pickiest horse ever, she gets her choice between alfalfa and grass and she will not eat the same type of grain 2 months in a row.
*She has to smell every brush before you use it on her.
*If i have a halter in my hand, she'll turn away from me, if i have a bridle, she'll run to me nickering the whole way.
She's the love of my life .


----------



## Jessabel (Mar 19, 2009)

I've had Norm since he was 18 months, and He's now 7 (all grown up!). He's the social one of the two. He'll stand in the pasture and let me brush hm all day, and he even loves being sprayed with the hose on hot days. I call it "playing in the sprinkler". :lol: He loves being scratched on his shoulders and withers, and even under his girth. When you get his spot, he'll stretch his neck out and twitch his lips! It's so cute. :3 And all he ever thinks about is food. He loves peppermints and granola bars best. 










Victor... he's my prince. I got him when he was 6, and he's 11 now. He isn't as personable as Norman, but out of the two, I'm closest to him. I never know what to expect when I ride him. We're both lazy as h*ll, which is why we hang out more than ride. Actually, our favorite activity is sharing a pack of Nutter Butters. xD He hates it when I fuss over him, and he won't let me brush him in the pasture like Norm does. But once in a blue moon, he'll come up to me and nuzzle into my shoulder, and it totally makes my day. =] Also, I've learned to adjust my schedule to his convenience. He has his own agenda; he goes out pasture in the morning when he feels like it, he comes in when he feels like it, and he comes to get scratched _when he feels like it_. Period. He's the king, and no one is going to tell him any different.


----------



## Jess Angela (Jun 24, 2011)

Those are all beautiful horses! When ever I use a curry comb on the right side of Shelby's withers she will turn her head and groom me back by picking at the back of my shirt very gently. So cute!


----------



## myQHpaul (Jun 25, 2009)

I have only had my heart horse for 3 weeks so we haven't had too much meshing yet but can't wait until I can write a list like some of you have about your horses. We are working on coming when I whistle when she's out grazing. So far, she'll come unless she has hay in front of her


----------



## AbbeyCPA (Jun 29, 2011)

*Abbey*

10 year old, 16 hh chestnut ottb mare (hell hath no fury like a chestnut thoroughbred mare :twisted

I purchased her about 3 years ago from a thoroughbred retirement facility about four hours away from me. actually, when I first tried her out I didn't really care much for her, just thought she was gorgeous - and for 6,000 I wasn't going to buy a horse based on looks alone, she was a nutcase under saddle. a few weeks later the lady called and asked if I'd take her for 1,000... let's just say it was a quick sale :lol: 

- she must pee before every meal, every single time 
- when I scratch or groom her, she'll move herself back and forth so I'm always at her shoulder, it's her favorite spot
- she dislikes children and dogs
- is usually around the middle hierarchy of a herd
- she bites/chews wood when she's angry or bored
- won't eat her feed unless it's soaked
- used to think she knew her named when I called, turns outI can yell anything and she'll come over anyways
- when I re-fill the water in the paddock, if it's hot she'll stand infront of me so I'll spray her with the hose
- she doesn't like kissy noises or clucking, especially under saddle. it makes her cranky
- her favorite treat is mints, even when you chew gum she'll check your pockets and nudge you thinking you have something for her

and of course, a photo!


----------



## nicole25 (Jun 24, 2011)

My horse Beau has several traits that I know him pretty well for. He is a 16.1 HH OTTB gelding. 
He is petrified of deer even though then can walk under him. 
He loves ice cubes, everytime I come to the barn with an iced coffee he tries to stick his nose into my cup for the ice. 
When he is on cross ties he yawns and yawns and yawns. I have to tack him up in this order. Saddle pad, saddle, hook the girth on ONE side so it hangs down, then i have to put his bridle on and then finish his girth. I have to do this because he will literally fall asleep mid tack and lay down. I have only seen this happen once and he then doesnt want to get back up. 
Right before we go into the ring he has to stop at the top of the hill look around for deer then continues going.
He doesnt really like going into the corner by the gate when he is in the ring even though he has no problem being mounted and me closing the gate. 
He loves to give me hugs to. If my back is facing him he will put his head over my shoulder and squeeze me. 
He doesnt like having his feet picked, but he will pick them up in order front right front left back right back left.
His mane never lays to one side no matter what i do
He has no white on his body what so ever.

He adores my mum because he knows every time she comes to the barn she brings apples.


----------



## sierrams1123 (Jul 8, 2011)

ha ha she sounds too cute

my mare is my world and she knows it! she is DIVA!!!

Some of the funny things she does is that although she is not one of the most loving thing she does want to be the center of attention...all the time!
If I even go near a water hose she stalks my every move! she loves water and gets a daily rinse she is a pain in the butt if you wanna clean out the water trough she will annoy the heck out of you she will get right up under you and all in your way and she wants to stick her head in the one place you need to spray or scrub...so annoying...no matter how much you wet her or how long you do she never flinches she will just turn where she want to be wet and she is totally happy!
When it comes to her feed she is even more of a DIVA! because she is on a strict diet due to being a performance horse she gets many different supplements and I even mix two kinda of feed for her so it takes a while to get her feed ready thank god for smart pak! but anyways so it takes me little while to mix up her food and lets just say she likes to watch her food being prepared! unlike most horses she will just sit and watch and wait smelling it every once in a while and then when it is all done being mixed i kind of have to motion for her to eat it and boy does she eat slow! she likes so savor each bite! and she is very picky when it comes to treats, if it something new she will take little baby bites out of it and she will only eat about one or two and she is done but she will attack you over some apples  lots more have to post in a little while


----------



## Barn Boss (Jul 19, 2011)

-After she is done eating she will lick the bucket
-She hates pepper mints and sugar cubes 
-She know when i want to lope i dont even have to signal her
-Will position her feet before i tell her to 
-Will stop if I drop my strups
-if i walk up to her in the pasture she will smell me for a pepper mint
-


----------



## legyield768 (Jul 24, 2011)

I've had Callie for about 4 years now, and our relationship has grown soo much. Let me start out by saying, Callie had MAJOR trust issues, and she was incredibly head shy(you had to take apart the bridle just to get it on). You couldn't touch her ears, anywhere on her face and to brush her forelock you had to have someone hold treats to lower her head. But anyways, this year(yup it''s taken 3 years to get over all this), she will allow me to touch her ears and actually put her head in my hands and let me rub her.  Callie has quite the personality her is a few things she does..

Whenever I walk into the barn and I just call Callie's name, she nickers, walks a complete circle around her stall then nickers again.

She always always always, is licking me. Whether I have treats or not.(no she doesn't have any deficiency's she's just weird haha)

She paws in the cross ties when I leave to get her tack out of the tack room. She usually paws with her right leg and its about 10 or 12 times. I always try and correct her for that, but she seems to always be innocent and gives me a "mum i didnt do it, it was Pie(her brother)". haha

I lovee my Callie, especially all the things that make her unique! BTW, all these horses are gorgeous!

I know she looks thin in this picture, shes a good solid weight now(shes always been a hard keeper).


----------



## DejaVu (Jul 6, 2011)

My gelding... Hmmmm.

He's opinionated. He always lets me know. Sometimes it's helpful, like when a grass bur or something gets up under his boot, and other times I just say "man up, that bug is not going to kill you."

He loves watermelon. Like, the horse goes berzerk for a piece. If I eat some, I always make sure to save him a slice or two.

He has his quirks, but when it comes down to it, he really doesn't care about much. At all.

After I take his bridle off, I always get a medium-bristled brush and give him a brushing behind his right ear. Right ear only, apparently the left ear, doesn't have the same effect. He will stand there for hours with me brushing him behind his right ear.

He likes his belly, and poll scratched. He's a champ at the lama face.

When he's resting, he lays flat out, on his left side. If he's sitting up, then somethings not right. That usually tells me it's a colicy thing, if he's laying down sitting up. Never fails.

The majority of his warmup must be done at the trot. Otherwise, he throws a fit when you ask for the canter, if he hasn't had enough trot warm up. Again, he's opinionated.

At a show he will *not* drink out of a bucket. It has to be directly out of the water hose. That can cause problems, if there's not many water hoses handy.

He hates pigs with a passion.

I must always pick his feet up, in the same order every time. Right front first, then work my way around him. He's trained to pick up his hoof when I touch the according shoulder/hip, and give one loud snap. If I mess up the order (heaven forbid), he will not pick up that hoof.

*Loves* streams, rivers, etc. but will not, to save his life, walk through a tiny puddle along the way.

Tarps and flags, relax him.

He will absalutely not give me a lead change when I ask, 50% of the time, but then when I am not asking for one, and least expecting it, he throws me a perfect lead change just for the heck of it.

At home, he stumbles his way through trot poles, but at a show, he picks his feet up high and gracefully, therefore trail is usually our best winning class.


----------



## BarrelRace4Life (Aug 15, 2010)

My girly, Dolly, ALWAYS has to pee before leaving the indoor arena at our barn

Whenever I get her from her field, and she's lying down, she has to have a nice roll in the dirt after I put her halter on right before she gets up.

I always give her some oats after I ride and it is just her favorite thing to look forward to. She always knows it's coming and perks her ears and stares at me soo intently until I get it to her. Once, I had her in a tie stall next to my tackroom, and she wasn't tied because she ground ties perfectly well, and as I was getting her food she snuck forward to peak inside as I was preparing it and had the most excited look on her face! Just thought I'd share, that's one of my favorite stories of her


----------



## sierrams1123 (Jul 8, 2011)

More On My Diva!! 

Her feet:
She does not mind for her feet to be done, but sometimes she will not stand still for a long amount of time - like me she lacks in patience - so when the farrier is taking a long time - running his mouth with me - she will get a little ill and when he goes to do her back feet she will move more then she usually does but if I just rub her back end (opposite of the side he is on) she hangs her head and just about drules! 
Also like you can gather from my other comment about her she loves loves loves water and I never have a problem with her crossing water no matter the depth or the size but if she has just had her feet done it is like she does not want her beautiful new shoes to get wet/dirty she will tip toe/prance through the water or mudd --> funniest thing ever!!

Grooming:

Most of the time whenever I go out and feed I will rinse her off -> a must! duh- and then while she is eating I will brush her and spray her with fly spray and pick her hooves. Unlike most horses who will usually continue to eat she will stop and close her eyes and just let me groom her she loves being pampered, then as soon as I am done she picks up where she left off 

Name:

I also do not really like her name. Her req. name is Had A Penney but she has always just been called Penney but IMO it does not fit her so I call her May, Mrs. May, or Penney May -->whatever comes out of my mouth. Penney just seems like such a sweet name and lets just say she is not that - well not most of the time, she is a little bitty and a diva so May suites her more 

all in all I love this mare, never would have thought I would enjoy her as much as I do. She is me made over in a horse so we really understand each other. She is not a one person horse but I rdie her the best and she works the best for me 
She loves to do just about anything but she has her days where if she is not into it or it is not on her list of "to do" you can not force her to do it.
She is a fast and easy learner with speed and brains with looks to go with. She trail rides and swims very hard to spook. She is a hussy and when I end up breeding her she will not be hard  she has no bad habbits she loads and stands and baths, I would say the only neg thing I can say about this mare is that she HATES needles. She is a dream to do anything to but she KNOWS no matter how you try and trick her or hide it, she knows when you are coming to give her a shot or get blood. She does not kick up a big fuss or anything she will just put her head up and her eyes will get big and she will stomp her foot once or twice, blow and shake her head a little, then she is over it and lets you do it.
She will be with me until she takes her last breath, she has become apart of my family, she is my child and she means the world to me! I will starve before she does without anything she needs.


















This is a picture from one of our first shows together.....IDK what is up with that arm


----------



## sierrams1123 (Jul 8, 2011)

sierrams1123 said:


> This is a picture from one of our first shows together.....IDK what is up with that arm


 
I trained her on barrels and this was a picture from one of her first timed runs, and I want to say this was only a few months into her training. Yeah, it was. I started training her August of 2009. She has taken very well to them and picked up everything a lot fasten then most and what I recommend. I called they trainer who broke her as a 3 yr old and asked if he patterned her any and he says he remembers her and really liked her but never showed her a barrel. Only reason I asked was because he is a known barrel trainer in this area so I thought he may have done a little with her because she acted like she already knew it all, but I guess that is just her! Miss Know it all Diva


----------



## Lobelia Overhill (Nov 3, 2009)

He loves being groomed, even his face and belly!

He will pick his back feet up easily, but mess around when I'm doing his front feet.

He likes to twang my jodhpurs

Anything that I take into the stable has to be sniffed, licked and nibbled at.

To greet me he gnaws on my hand










and he loves it when I blow raspberries on his nose!






:lol:


----------



## Shadomoon (Jul 15, 2011)

Ransom
If I was to leave his stall door open all day he'd stay in there unless I coaxed him out with food.
He will wrinkle his nose in a snarl when I hug him or kiss him and turn his head away but the moment I try to leave he perks his ears and takes a step closer, planting his face in front of mine again, almost like he was embarrassed but still likes attention. 
When he spooks at something, he'll snort at it and shake his head in shock. He'll then step closer to it and if it does the same thing he'll repeat the process like, "Omg I wasn't expecting it to do it again!" 
If I give him the rubbery handle of the lunge whip he'll take it in his mouth and carry it around until it touches the ground and scares him. 
He is extremely protective of me. I'm his alpha mare and only his. He has put himself between my boyfriend and I, and chased off the other horses if they got too close. However if I tell him to knock it off he gives me a solemn look and walks off to a corner, glancing back now and then to see if I'm still mad. 
If I say his name he looks at me, if I put out my hand he will lick it, and if touch his butt he'll stop for me to put his leadline on.
He knows work isn't over until I say okay
He is afraid of everything that isn't dangerous. Like a leaf blowing in the wind, but isn't afraid of power tools or water. 
He "talks" back on a regular basis. This is his constant lip moving. His bottom lip is always going, no matter what he is doing. Even if he is just standing out in the paddock with the other horses, he is "talking" constantly. This of course lead me to think he had some issue, but nope it is a personality thing. 
If anyone else rides him, he is pokey. He'll either not move or move out but not much. With me he takes little to no motivation, and we work on a similar wavelength. Had a trainer ride him once, despite her doing the exact same things as I did, he being stubborn and head strong. She hopped off and I got on, and he proceeded to do exactly what she was asking when I asked. 
He HAS to poop in the same spot in his stall and in the paddock, we call it the poop mountain and he MUST pee in his stall. He will NOT pee with a saddle on. If he is kept out of his stall for too long between pees, he'll pee a bit, walk away, pee a bit more, walk away, etc. 
If he sees a camera, he poses. My boyfriend started taking photos with his phone, and now when Ransom sees a phone he'll pose for a photo.
If you have anything that looks interesting, he MUST see it.
He is not what I'd consider "sure footed" and his trail attention is that of a knat. He prefers to watch the trees off to the side of him then the trail. You never know when those horse eating tiny woodland creatures will come out for his blood. (aka the enemy is a chipmunk or squirrel) 
If he has a choice between apples and carrots it is always carrots. 
If I'm riding him bareback, and I want to take a break, I can lay across his topline and he'll stand there all day, but if I'm saddled and want to take a rest, he'll stand there for about 10 minutes before having to take a step.
When he grazes, he grazes with the least possible movement, preferring to eat down all the grass around him before taking a step forward.
He has a tiny wart on his one nostril. 
Every night when he is put away, he goes in his stall and stands with his butt to me. I have to poke his thigh for him to turn around so I can take off his halter. 
But I think my favorite is, when we play, he'll snort, fart, buck, and have a great time but always stops to make sure I'm still playing. If, for whatever reason, I stop the game, he'll come over and sniff me and huff. But the moment I start to play the game again, he is off in his goofy manner. He loves to toss his head around and flick his inside ear to me. And if I do something strange (I love to just flop to the ground) he'll look shocked and shake his head and then proceed to nudge me with his nose to insure I'm still alive. 

Here is a photo:


----------

